# Help with airless spraypainting! SOS



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

I am painting a building and Im using a Titan 440i. Tip size 515
Latex for paint. 

When I apply paint i overlap 50% and respect distance and apply with good psi. So far so good. 
Paints doesnt drip and it even looks 
perfect when wet. No stripes showing from low pressure.
Day after, paint is dry but lines appear all along the #%^%%^ room!! 

What could this be?!!? 

Someone with more experience could really help!! 

PLEASE i need advise ! 

Thxs! 

Nick


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

SprayTechs said:


> I am painting a building and Im using a Titan 440i. Tip size 515
> Latex for paint.
> 
> When I apply paint i overlap 50% and respect distance and apply with good psi. So far so good.
> ...


Interior or exterior? Type of paint? Any aditives in paint? Pictures? Type of surface being coated? Primer? Is the Primer tinted? Temps during application and drying? Sun/shade?

It sounds like it's flashing badly. I would add a retarder and back roll everything. But, we need more info to say.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

tracer lines, most likely tip is burning out, when spraying walls, block or drywall, backroll. Youll never be able to touch up otherwise.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I run left, right, up, down on each coat to help stop that. Just move fast to avoid too heavy a coat. And run two coats, even if the second one is a light coat.

Or your tip is shot.


----------



## mike717 (Dec 30, 2011)

With not many details I am going to say you need a second coat. What type of paint and surface are you spraying?


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Sometimes as it dries the lines show up and don't go away until it has a chance to fully dry (under humid conditions maybe a few days). I dont worry about it usually but I always do 2 coats.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Backroll. Backroll. Backroll. :thumbup:


----------



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> Interior or exterior? Type of paint? Any aditives in paint? Pictures? Type of surface being coated? Primer? Is the Primer tinted? Temps during application and drying? Sun/shade?
> 
> It sounds like it's flashing badly. I would add a retarder and back roll everything. But, we need more info to say.


Thanks for your reply! 

It's interior, on plaster. I first applied primer with a bit of paint, it's summer over here and all materials I'm using are premium quality. I know that backrolling is the answer, however I wanted to avoid that. Its more time applied, thus more money/cost

Tips are new, so I guess the only thing left to do is backrolling!! 

Thanks again! I'll post pictures later for more opinions.


----------



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

GPI said:


> tracer lines, most likely tip is burning out, when spraying walls, block or drywall, backroll. Youll never be able to touch up otherwise.


Exactly, tracer lines. They ruin the job!! When I finish applying it looks perfect, however the day after these show up!! 

How long do you wait to backroll? What type o roller do you suggest? 

Thxs!!
Nick


----------



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I run left, right, up, down on each coat to help stop that. Just move fast to avoid too heavy a coat. And run two coats, even if the second one is a light coat.
> 
> Or your tip is shot.


Ok
How long do you wait between coats?


----------



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

mike717 said:


> With not many details I am going to say you need a second coat. What type of paint and surface are you spraying?


I'm working on a building in which there's only a few parts with drywall; the rest and most of it is plaster. 
Paint is latex/interior.


----------



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Sometimes as it dries the lines show up and don't go away until it has a chance to fully dry (under humid conditions maybe a few days). I dont worry about it usually but I always do 2 coats.


Do you wait a full day for the second coat?


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

SprayTechs said:


> Do you wait a full day for the second coat?


Usually a few hours, when it is dry to the touch.


----------



## paintmonopoly (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you be specific about the products? What primer are you using? Name/brand
Also the same question about the finish coat. what sheen? are the lines uniform everywhere?


----------



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

paintmonopoly said:


> Can you be specific about the products? What primer are you using? Name/brand
> Also the same question about the finish coat. what sheen? are the lines uniform everywhere?


Well, the products I'm using are not to be found in the US since Im buying a local brand. I am using a special thick primer for better finish and for paint latex mate. 

Tracer lines are uniform all along the walls. I guess I'm gonna have to backroll after spraying. I just wanted to avoid that. I believe it looses the essence of spraypainting. 
Thanks!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

SprayTechs said:


> Ok
> How long do you wait between coats?


Yep, dry to the touch, but it depends on the paint manufacturers recommendation. Have you tried a new tip?


----------



## paintmonopoly (Jan 21, 2012)

There is a good possibility your primer is creating the lines. You need a primer that holds out the matte finish. 

Most primers will work with a flat finish but your primer could be sucking in the matte finish. You may be using a sandable high build primer which is a bad idea for anything other than flat.

Look for a good acrylic primer to hold out the sheen. You probably dont even need to backroll if your spray technique is good and your paint has good leveling properties


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

crank up the psi a little more and try keep a steady even 12" distance from the wall.
what do you mean by respect distance,how close are you to the wall when you pull the trigger.


----------



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

paintmonopoly said:


> There is a good possibility your primer is creating the lines. You need a primer that holds out the matte finish.
> 
> Most primers will work with a flat finish but your primer could be sucking in the matte finish. You may be using a sandable high build primer which is a bad idea for anything other than flat.
> 
> Look for a good acrylic primer to hold out the sheen. You probably dont even need to backroll if your spray technique is good and your paint has good leveling properties


When I spray the primer I'm using, these lines don't show up. After a full day, when it dries it's hard as a rock and it's even hard to sand. I'm either doing something wrong with distance/overlapping or I can't think of anything else. I just hate the idea of back rolling. 

Can you upload a video of yours spraypainting. I might get some tips from it. I'd appreciate it a lot!!

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## SprayTechs (Sep 13, 2010)

ibsocal said:


> crank up the psi a little more and try keep a steady even 12" distance from the wall.
> what do you mean by respect distance,how close are you to the wall when you pull the trigger.



I'm gonna try that. How many Psi are you using when spraying latex?? I first try on a piece of cardboard or wood and if there are no lines I stay there. I'm usually 1/4 of the green area in my Titan 440i . 

Do you have any video of yours sprayipainting? I could get a different perspective out of it. 

Regarding distance I try to keep it at 12"; however I think that's where I'm failing mainly. Overlaping/distance between wall and gun.


----------

